# Black calipers or Silver - what would be your preference



## Tommasini (Apr 24, 2002)

A questions of vanity..........I want a differnet set of brake calipers for my training bike so was thinking of either buying some cheaper campy dual pivots or moving the silver Record calipers from my "good" bike to the training bike. This opens the questions of whether I should get black vs silver calipers. I know it is a cosmetic issue and we'll have our own opinons - heres the deal as my bike is red with black carbon fork, black carbon rear seat & chain stays, crank, der, seatpost. But my hubs, and a few other small parts are silver. When I see new Euro pro bikes in the latest racing or team pictures who are using the black calipers any detail on the black brakes seem to disappear - whereas the silver brakes stand out proudly with their gorgeous shape and curves. If they were an upgrade to black carbon I wouldn't hesitate - but this is just the same alloy arms underneath.

So my preference is stay with silver due to the shape being more visilbe and to balance out from having too much black. On the other hand, if black and only black will be the next new fad I'm am one to follow what is becomming most popular (being vain isn't it). How do the rest of you view it - if you were buying calipers which way would you head.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

Personally I got silver with my 04 group. I agree with you that the black deadens the detail unless you're up close.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

divve said:


> Personally I got silver with my 04 group. I agree with you that the black deadens the detail unless you're up close.


I just bought a '04 group and also got silver. The frame, seatpost, and bars are all carbon fiber. I wanted some contrast to all the black. No Darth Vader death machine for me;-).

Gary


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*I Want It Ugly....*

I want it to disappear in a shadow so at dusk I'm stumbling around wondering where I layed it down....

Actually with the carbon cranks and carbon derailleur cages on the '04 group, it was something of a gamble to go with the black-on-carbon theme one end to the other.... I'm not sure I'd recommend it.

On the other hand, there was no question with the Look. The DA options were a little more limited.

I tend to prefer black/silver or carbon/silver contrasting schemes. 

If it's _trendy_, I'm inclined to run in the opposite direction... very fast. Given your description, Silver is pretty much can't miss....


----------



## Acenturian (Feb 18, 2004)

Nothing can compare to Campy silver, except Campy Gray on their Centaur series. I bought the brakes just for that reason the gray just looks beautiful next to my blue frame and blue tires. (The rest of the stuff is all silver though  )


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Black, not ifs, ands or buts. 

Just did a Record bike and managed to get all the pieces and parts black except for the chainrings. With light colored frame it looks great. I'm glad Campy offers them now, no need to buy Mavic or Cane Creek any longer.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2004)

How about some pictures of your bike Terry? I too have this group obn order and can't wait to see what it looks like.

Thanks

JJ




terry b said:


> Black, not ifs, ands or buts.
> 
> Just did a Record bike and managed to get all the pieces and parts black except for the chainrings. With light colored frame it looks great. I'm glad Campy offers them now, no need to buy Mavic or Cane Creek any longer.


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*No to black*

The black on the Campy brakes is too shiny -- it looks cheap, esp. compared to the silever.

Thought about the ZeroGravity brakes ??? I just went to them, and they are awesome!!! Hate to say it, but better than my Campy Records.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

The first one was originally posted in the General Forum back in March. (It's a little dark) The second one was posted last month in the same place.While I really like Campy silver, basic black does it for me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2004)

Nice setup Terry! 

Thanks

JJ





terry b said:


> The first one was originally posted in the General Forum back in March. (It's a little dark) The second one was posted last month in the same place.While I really like Campy silver, basic black does it for me.


----------



## Scott01 (Jun 17, 2004)

If available I wouldn't go for both silver and black 04 versions. 
I really got impressed with the better quality and looks of the silkblack/gold brakes on the Giant 100 anniversary edition. But since the bike is 10.000 Euro's and it's a Giant I'll live with the shiny black 04 version.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

The black look is cool if it's actually black for for reason, as in carbon fiber, but just to take some silver aluminum and paint it black is kind of cheesy, IMO. Campy probably hopes the painted black catches on because it's probably cheaper to produce than a polished aluminum surface. 

Stick with the silver.

brewster


----------



## Scott01 (Jun 17, 2004)

Where did you get the info it was painted? 
I thought both the high and satin gloss version are anodized (the better you polish it the higher the gloss gets, t.i. blast the alu with glasspearls and you get a silk finish, polish it and it will get shiny).
Used to work at a high tech aluminium manufacturer and experienced that allmost every colour and finish is possible with anadizing.


----------



## TrailNut (May 11, 2004)

*silver*

silver, like my 2003 campy chorus


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

I've always wanted some sort of happy medium between the black and silver. The Centaur grey is a welcome change.


----------



## Shadco (Aug 13, 2004)

If you use black folks with mistake it for Black 105 stuff


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

*Buy cheap - ride hard*

Save some money and get the dark-grey Centaur series.... Spend the extra money to go to France and ride Mt. Ventoux.... ;-)


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

ChristianB said:


> Save some money and get the dark-grey Centaur series.... Spend the money the extra money to go to France and ride Mt. Ventoux.... ;-)


Can I get an Amen!


----------

